# Amberleah dosent want her food any more.



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

For the last 8 weeks amberleah had no problem eating her food. But lately she turns her nose to it. I have to play a game that I am eating it all before she will eat. I feed her Wellness puppy. I am worried should I change food? If so to what?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Changing her food now will only make her picky. Put her food down for 15 minutes morning, noon and night, and pick it up. Don't fuss over her. She needs to know that she needs to eat on your schedule and what you want her to eat. The game playing etc. is making her picky and it will only get worse.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Changing her food now will only make her picky. Put her food down for 15 minutes morning, noon and night, and pick it up. Don't fuss over her. She needs to know that she needs to eat on your schedule and what you want her to eat. The game playing etc. is making her picky and it will only get worse.


Oh Thank you. I stopped treats too.


----------

